# DIGITAL DISCUSSION - PLEASE READ THIS!  Lenses are not Digital!



## Big Mike

The 'Digital Discussion' section is for 'Digital specific questions'.  
Just because you have a digital camera, does not mean that all your questions belong in this section.

For example, questions about lenses, tripods, camera bags etc. do not belong in this section.  They would be better placed in the Photographic Equipment section or elsewhere in the  *Camera Forum* section of TPF.

Questions about digital post processing should be posted in the 'Graphics Programs' section.

Threads that are deemed to be 'off-topic' may be moved to a more appropriate section of the forum without warning or redirect.  So if you can't find a thread that you've seen/made, check the other sections.

Thank you.


----------

